# RAM pour Imac



## Cube (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, 
je veux remplacer sur un Imac de première génération (sans trappe en dessous, datant de 1998) la RAM portant la référence suivante:
*SEC KMM965G512BQN-GO*
*KOREA 9837H*
par une RAM plus performante. 

J'ai acheté ça: 
*Mémoire portable SO-DIMM - SDRAM 256 Mo PC133*
*Référence : SODI10256N/133*

Cette RAM est bien de la même dimension que la RAM d'origine mais l'encoche n'est pas exactement au même endroit.

Connaissez-vous les références d'une RAM qui serait plus performante que KMM965G512BQN-GO et qui s'adapterait parfaitement à son emplacement ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## hunjord (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour CUBE !
Et bien, pour ce qui est de la RAM, moi, je l'ai acheté chez Crucial, elle est garantit 100% compatible.

crucial

Beaucoup de personnes te diront la même chose....

Et bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juin 2005)

Tu as pris de la mémoire pour ordi portable (genre iBook G3, PowerBook Pismo et Titanium) :hein:

Il te faut de la SDRAM PC 133 (PAS de SO-DIMM!!!!)


----------



## Cube (17 Juin 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour CUBE !
> Et bien, pour ce qui est de la RAM, moi, je l'ai acheté chez Crucial, elle est garantit 100% compatible.
> 
> crucial
> ...


 

REP: Je n'y connais pas grand chose et avai confondu carte RAM video et carte RAM. J'ai donc pu finalement, après avoir trouvé le bon emplacement, rajouter de la mémoire. Mais c'est pas le top. Mon Imac 233 Mhz (REV A) ne semble pouvoir lire plus de 128 Mo de mémoire sur les 256 ajoutés ! Enfin c'est déjà ça.
Merci pour ta réponse
C.


----------



## Cube (17 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pris de la mémoire pour ordi portable (genre iBook G3, PowerBook Pismo et Titanium) :hein:
> 
> Il te faut de la SDRAM PC 133 (PAS de SO-DIMM!!!!)


 

En fait, n'y connaissant pas grand chose j'avais confondu carte RAM video et carte RAM. J'ai donc pu finalement, après avoir trouvé le bon emplacement, rajouter la RAM que j'avais achetée. Mais c'est pas le top. Mon Imac 233 Mhz (REV A) ne semble pouvoir lire plus de 128 Mo de mémoire sur les 256 ajoutés ! (peut-être comme tu le suggères parce que c'est de la mémoire pour ordi portable ?)
En tout cas merci pour ta réponse
C.


----------

